# Win 2000 won't boot past the Windows Screen



## Josenoventa (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi,
I have an issue with a Dell OptiPlex GX200. The on board video has died ( screen flashing random graphics) I have installed a Maxi Gamer Cougar PCI card which works on a similar system but it will not boot past the Windows logo screen. I can boot into safe mode OK and have updated the video driver. The card is recognised in the BIOS but I can only choose between Auto and on board in the video settings.

Any Ideas?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

What happens when you select Auto?
Have you tried a repair install of win2k?


----------

